
Quantum Computers Pose Imminent Threat to Bitcoin Security - dreamcompiler
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/609408/quantum-computers-pose-imminent-threat-to-bitcoin-security/
======
hapnin
Although the article mentions the QC threat to all encryption schemes, it's
clickbait to just single out Bitcoin in the title.

~~~
coldacid
Considering the original paper's[1] name "Quantum attacks on Bitcoin, and how
to protect against them" I wouldn't call this clickbait.

[1]: [https://arxiv.org/abs/1710.10377](https://arxiv.org/abs/1710.10377)

~~~
hapnin
Point taken. Merci.

------
QML
Quantum supremacy is 10-15 years out (from what I’ve heard). Is it normal for
people to be worried about threats so far out? We don’t even know if Bitcoin
will exist then; only concern would be the cryptography that underpins it
which is a greater issue.

